# NSW Trip - Barlings Beach Feb 23-25 2007



## Davey G

The AKFF NSW get together is gathering steam and so far approx 20 yakkers (and a few families/wives etc) have expressed interest.

Location has been locked in as Barlings Beach Caravan Park, just south of Batemans Bay, approx 3.5 hours south of Sydney. RedPhoenix advises that this spot offers good offshore options, plus river/estuary not far away. This should give us the best chance of a good weekend, no matter what the weather throws at us. Link to their website here. http://www.barlingsbeach.com

I have advised the managers that we have a group coming, they have advised that there is a 10% Club discount. When booking, advise that you are with the 'Australian Kayak Fishing CLUB' and they should sort you out. Their email is mailto:[email protected]

For those who wish to camp, apparently there are plenty of sites. For those who want a cabin, currently the following cabins are available. Cabins 216,217,218, 220 through to 225, 175 & 177. (You can check out layouts and prices on the website) I've booked cabin 226 as the family will be joining me.

My plan is to arrive Friday (midday/early arvo) to check out the area and have a Friday arvo paddle/fish. Then some serious fishing on Saturday and another leisurely one Sunday morning before returning home Sunday arvo. There will probably be a bit of 'family time' in amongst that, taking the kids to the beach/pool etc.

Of course if you want to stay longer or just drop in for the day then that's fine as well. Those who have expressed interest are listed below.

Davey G (and family) 
Red Phoenix (and family) 
Victor Victor 
Flump 
Mackrel? 
Peril (and wife)
Occy 
Paffoh 
KnotTooFast (and kids)
JustCruisin 
Gatesy 
Gheppsie 
Kraley (and family) 
JT (and family) 
Squidder 
Simond11 (and son) 
MangoX 
On the Edge 
Polar (daytrip only??)
Jeffo

Looking forward to it!


----------



## RedPhoenix

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## RedPhoenix

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## victor-victor

Booking tomorrow :lol:


----------



## RedPhoenix

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## knot-too-fast

Hi Davey G,
I expressed interest on a previous post and will camp in the Transit van with one or possibly two of the kids.  
Looking forward to meeting one and all.


----------



## victor-victor

I have booked a cabin and ready to go. BTY There are tri bunks available if needed.
:lol: :lol: :lol:

Victor


----------



## paffoh

To whom it may concern,

Cabin 216 has been booked for myself and my partner Claire ( We got in early so we didnt take a cabin that can sleep 5 ), that way if groups of friends and familys want to book a cabin i wont feel bad for having spare beds and a cabin that could accomidate more people...

We got a spa cabin, so dunno if i will actually make it out for a fish!

Bring on next year.


----------



## paulb

Looks like a terrific spot. I've booked a cabin & will be there with the family.
Look forward to meeting everyone!


----------



## RedPhoenix

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## justcrusin

I've booked a tent site will be me and the missus. The folks at the park seem pretty freindly didn't even want a deposit for a tent site.

I think this will be a great weekend. Looking forward to meeting everyone

Cheers Dave


----------



## Peril

I've booked a cabin, but forgot to ask the number. The other Deluxe Spa cabin (gotta keep the missus happy)


----------



## justcrusin

Occy you don't want the site with the three trees, the drop bears down that way are huge. :lol:


----------



## JustinC

You are all a bunch of buggers. Out of Barling's was my favorite spot on the south East coast for spearfishing and kayaking until I moved over here to Perth. think I could get others to come out then....? Of course not. :twisted:

Best of luck to you guys. I'm sure you'll have a great time and land a heap. If anyone's interested in live bait I suggest taking a small hand reel or two with some small hooks about 100 metres out from the point - heaps of yakker.

Good luck and I can't wait to read the report!


----------



## JustinC

You are all a bunch of buggers. Out of Barling's was my favorite spot on the south East coast for spearfishing and kayaking until I moved over here to Perth. think I could get others to come out then....? Of course not. :twisted:

Best of luck to you guys. I'm sure you'll have a great time and land a heap. If anyone's interested in live bait I suggest taking a small hand reel or two with some small hooks about 100 metres out from the point - heaps of yakker.

Good luck and I can't wait to read the report!


----------



## victor-victor

I wonder a mini fishing comp might be in order with the numbers going :?:

It would be fun for a laugh with so many members in one place, what do the others think? :roll:

Victor


----------



## paffoh

I could think of some other comps!

Think bending of the elbow ( Goon of fortune ), tall stories, BBQ champion of the world etc etc.

Oh and table tennis for sure, better practice guys...

lol


----------



## Peril

paffoh said:


> I could think of some other comps!
> 
> Think bending of the elbow ( Goon of fortune ), tall stories, BBQ champion of the world etc etc.
> 
> Oh and table tennis for sure, better practice guys...
> 
> lol


Derek, you might get me drunk enough and invoke the right incantations to get me to play table tennis, but I doubt it. The rest is all good.


----------



## JT

I'm booked in. Can't wait! 

JT


----------



## Davey G

victor-victor said:


> I wonder a mini fishing comp might be in order with the numbers going :?:
> 
> It would be fun for a laugh with so many members in one place, what do the others think? :roll:
> 
> Victor


Victor, this will be happening. Stay tuned!... 8)

by the way, I believe that most of the cabins are now taken. if you want to reserve one,,,get in quick! However there should be plenty of camping spots for those that don't want / can't get cabins.


----------



## RedPhoenix

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## Croc_Hunter

Hi Guys!

Will be coming along for this trip.

I'm booking a tent site.

Looking forward to it, mainly kayak fish by myself, so should
be fun!


----------



## Jeffo

Guys I'm in.

Campsite all booked, leaving the young family at home for this one.

Cheers

Jeffo


----------



## Dillo

Hi guys

This fits in nicely with a week I have planned for Eucumbene flyfishing and have decided to make the effort and attend. Will travel to Eucumbene afterwards. 

Will be nice to meet you all, and sharing a common purpose, makes for a good weekend.  

Have today emailed to book a tent site.


----------



## Peril

kraley said:


> Flyrod said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys
> 
> sharing a common purpose, makes for a good weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are right. It is touching when an entire virtual community can unite to BEAT GATESY AT CATCHING LARGE FISH!! :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:
Click to expand...

Hear, hear!


----------



## Davey G

yep, I second (third??) that! :lol: :lol:

gatesy, you've got nuthin mate. by the way, are you coming to this shindig, or do you have another lame excuse like exams or something???


----------



## Peril

Maritime map Bateman's Bay, including Broulee Bay and Maritime map of Bateman's Coast


----------



## RedPhoenix

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## garrick

This is exactly what I was waiting for. The perfect place to meet all you guys. BUT THE TIMING IS WAY OFF!!!! The previous weekend I am in Brogo (far south coast) for my Feb club outing. I will have to cut that short to meet the family flying in from abroad in Sydney the Monday. There is no way that the misses will allow me to go away again.

All i can do is read and weep about the weekend. Hopefully I will meet some of you guys before hand on the water somewhere.


----------



## Davey G

redphoenix said:


> occy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for that Dave. Boy it sure looks fishy coastline, and the rivers look very promising as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Agree there - I'd particularly recommend:
> * Barlings (straight out from the park)
> * Burrewurra point
> * Tuross River/Lake
> * Depot Beach
> * Brogo Dam (bit far, but the Bass fishing is fantastic from all reports).
> 
> I'll post some details of these when I get back to CBR, with a view towards coming up with a tentative trip-plan for those who want to join in group fishing.
> 
> Red.
Click to expand...

Yeh I guess that we will all have to make a decision on where's best to go depending on what the weather throws at us. Hoefully we can get some good conditions fo immediately offshore of Barlings/Burrewarra and also get time for an estuary / lake fish also. I guess we'll be in teh hands of the guys who have fished this area before (that means YOU Red!) as most of us dont have any local knowledge at all.

I have to say though that I'll be trying to spend as much time around that Burrewarra point area/offshore - it looks very fishy!


----------



## paffoh

Dont forget the Moruya river, easy luanching spots and loads of Flathead around, saying that I doubt Claire and I will want to go offshore at all but we will be very keen for a lake / river pedal anywhere.

Loads of sharks about this week with a few multiple 4m sharks sighted cruising beaches in multiple locations ( Off Narooma, Eden and as close as Rosedale ), just letting you guys know they are about.

Im sure Red would give them a knuckle ***** anyway...


----------



## RedPhoenix

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## MangoX

:shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: 
Wow !! this thing is well planned...thanx Red

had thought of getting a tent site....now wife has pulled out and will be solo..

if there are any cabins still available, happy to share Gatesy.....

see if i can learn anything from the "Kinggie Master".. :wink:

cheers


----------



## justcrusin

Looks good Red,

Thanks for the time your putting into this  
The snapper grounds of barlings beach sound interesting how far out are they couldn't see them on the map?

Cheers dave


----------



## RedPhoenix

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## Dillo

Red and Davey

You are both to be congratulated on the efforts you are putting into this weekend    . I am looking forward to it. The only surf I get up this way comes in boxes  .

Am combining it with a week at Eucumbene so am looking forward to some saltwater fish topped off with a nice rainbow or brown from Flyak   .

Rod


----------



## RedPhoenix

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWXM7WEQAAE1fgAASUQf/crEAFgo///+wMAE6Sgip5pPUaaniIzQTAmQBpkGhhoaaAGgANAADIaBpqZAjQEnkjQAGaQ09QaEJ2SCp48eWtY/vb7Ho2c2nOaw3l/BtDBFMoVyjB7g55EEAFnRdVkNoJFh1mZdZDGuaGzYxL22+7O/uC5oawlpSRGPgTZEXDS5WFMTUtfOYTvh0WStHaM1chFbcQ8mytoxXFPSnDawb4dfiWEXcvUQb6cg0J32Z60FBEOqHAhq4xNMN89bHz0lIvSfFPc3ArrRBBsINIW7AwUdpYnc7Wob3yPIX4wCsjPVRzuKpiwkQoQPLD2BHuPWIIMDCrg8Iqf54FkTui5MqgItIdVnldhbYJtlWuzb13Yvui4hRs1ycFEXqVXv6FuB3Y5FUzi1tbCuZCZuEg8vF99IErFrA9qoVAQDF1prwmOYxxy5h6RKSyv/xdyRThQkHM7WEQA==


----------



## RedPhoenix

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWSdQRtgAABNfgAASQQPxkqAgEAo/79/AIABkRU/RGUZPQDaj1T1GmjZNPUIpiGTxIaAGgAAIUqgf2Sv1zmae29x5ynDEizARsUEvPaKPnaRaNgKQ8cjIz3nsx29Am4MIvrXLZn+ubioBDWrVfGSZg20H3JZH0DnpqY1goLWhxJQEZhMo/jATCSxYigpVh09qvAVP+LuSKcKEgTqCNsA=


----------



## Jay

i go down their every year and stay at my grandmas house its great which has a path going down the cliff to the beach or we go down the road to rocky island and put the kayak in their.. we always go to tomikan aand we walk over to barling sometimes.


----------



## RedPhoenix

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWbWajGgAABpfgAASQKOAEIixGIA/79+gIACVCp5EBhHqPUA0GgaDVPFMARHlBo0HqaeptQgMXIL1c4aVIa1Ta3bviz3E7afXhhZrEFh/XmKixkZpkQO3CT5KiwK4RhdSQmITiSWoZitAjF3bmsBXxKXEtMGwcjmRnvw2hI0ZiVDKQIJRqaylKy3jMt/WQutQBxGXy6suVEmJ9ECFd7YKVgYOifxdyRThQkLWajGg


----------



## Davey G

goodonya red for posting the trip plans, maps, extra info etc. You're certainly a much more organised fisho than I am.. (my usual plan is to wake up, see what the conditions are and then spend the next hour or 2 stuffing around, drive to the launch spot, realise that I've forgotten the most impoirtant stuff and then get out there in the 'hope' that somethings dopey enough to cruise past my lure).

Looking forward to this trip.. only 6 and a bit weeks to go!


----------



## Jay

na i cant make it wish i could join u with all the fun

Jay


----------



## Davey G

OK. Currently confirmed as having booked

CABINS - Davey G and Family, Red Phoenix and Family, Victor Victor, Peril and wife, Paffoh and Claire, Gatesy (sharing?), MangoX (sharing?), Paul B and family.

Camping - Occy, KnotTooFast and kids, Jeffo, JustCruisin and wife, CrocHunter and FlyRod.

Others that advised they would be attending (but I'm not sure whether they've booked as yet) are Flump, Gheppsie, Kraley and Family, Squidder, Simond11, On The Edge and Polar. If these guys can advise whether they've booked in ??

Also, anyone else is more than welcome. Numbers are growing and it promises to be a great weekend to meet some likeminded people and hopefully have a lot of fun.


----------



## victor-victor

I have a cabin for myself and it has a couple of spare bunks, let me know if anyone is interested. You will need to bring you own linen and Towel.

Victor


----------



## Polar

Dave - not booked in - maybe just a day trip - although I have been invited to see Little Britain - live up Nowra way - ah decisions decisions :wink:


----------



## Squidder

Hi Victor, I haven't booked anything yet, was planning to bring the swag and just book a site when I get there, but a cabin sounds much more civilised - I'm keen for one of your spare bunks if they're still available


----------



## victor-victor

Squidder ... Done.


----------



## Guest

I am going to try to make this trip for sure, accommodation is no worries for me as I have access to a feinds on site van there when ever I want.

I just need to see how things are going with work and will let yous know a little closer to the time of the trip, but I think all should be ok to go.

I've added a few little possies to the Moruya map that are good producers for me, I know this river pretty good having fished it since I was a kid and I still love the place.










Cheers, Allan


----------



## Squidder

Cheers Victor, let me know how much etc. 

Nice additions Allan :wink:


----------



## Davey G

looking good guys. 18 -20 yaks confirmed so far .

I reckon we are looking good for around 25 starters


----------



## MangoX

thanx Gatesy..(sent you a PM)

I confirmed today there are a couple of cabins left - $110 per night
i think it sleeps 6....

cheers


----------



## paffoh

Looking good guys... I guess you wont need to bring ya tinny Allan if you have the Outback eh?

Good to have a local guide on the Moruya, I grew up down at the heads being an invaiding 'Yogi' every weekend for about 20 years but once I got into my teens I was more interested in nicking off for smokes than going fishing with my old man... Your beard is more supreme so maybe you can adopt me on a short term basis? lol

Either way Claire will be there so those Flathead better watch out, trolling SX40's did the trick last time but drifting some nippers or the dreaded frozen prawn might get us a decent feed ( Pretty keen to try for some Bream though! ).

6 weeks and counting...


----------



## victor-victor

Squidder and Gatesy ( check your PM) has taken up the offer ... of spare bunks in the cabin.

Will need to workout check in details closer to the time (ie who gets there first ....)

Victor


----------



## Davey G

Confirmed

Davey G and Family
RedPhoenix and Family
Victor Victor
Peril and Wife
Occy
Paffoh and Claire
KnotTooFast (and kids?)
Gatesy
Kraley and Family
JT and Family
MangoX
OnTheEdge
Polar - Daytrip
Jeffo
JustCruisin and Wife
PaulB and Family
CrocHunter
FlyRod
Funda
Squidder

Who Else???


----------



## RedPhoenix

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWTaOrt8AADJfgAASQKMACDS2/AA/79+gMAD5LYamU9RhqT1Bo09RmoAekeoUnpHppNNNANAAAAanoQjRMmINAaA09RoQ4QDwVcPmg9MJ9cs9T2HaE5ZIj2o8xWOcqAjOovsiJoa0pSFiTzYLdt5N3xDOtukYC94HEjcd5BCkINTTHUvnExBkmnNB3onNGPHAImzJVtOmhzt23QFlSpoYiT3k+aCvgLuYRYZuYLGOhnK87r+zifiuuK4E7H22po4jQhQrzSbGCVB7fVufrF9Z904QFVeCpalokzHtMlwep+Yo6xdY4VrQxsBGVCCm0ESEiBAYwAB4xiAWxn5qsICQgqfxdyRThQkDaOrt8A==


----------



## OutbackDee

Confirmed there are a couple of delux cabins (sleeps 5 - 1 double 1 single 2 bunks) left at about $100 (price is for couple) - extra adults are $10 each.

http://www.barlingsbeach.com/cabins.html

Plan to stay Friday and Saturday nights - going home sunday arvo. Any last minute takers willing to share a cabin? if so let me know asap so I can book - Will be with my girlfriend and a slab of beer so there will be space for 3 extras.

Otherwise it will be sleeping under the stars ... or canvas

PM me or call 0414 372 392

cheers

OD


----------



## RedPhoenix

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWcxX5VgAAD1fgAASQIf5MDloEAA/79+gMAEaS0NNTRE9E2iZMmnqMRo0NGhFNimQA0aAAAADTUGk0aIGIGQ00Gh6hCBRgQ1Bhh4pez3UmjEhLJgVxAi0j1Bk3Bq+VdlI+dzzqs3zqzYCUWrm+EAXWrQ+pZizDFkaY9ScMNcmtP3KWseCdOyuESye+wZbByY6x3U6JI9rJSmYIM5/U85vAiSpqoolU+epyVvOZmCyybQ5YkLCKZZ3WciNDIgbk3prkiOYU4V23Vo0CApgKBFtN96i1g/KjluXakFYjwqPQaNd7bCBuKVUQqYGySu4V8gpGxmvfN0r4LAJmsENwxk4gAKISqeWDtCiJ6CFPpg+2aRdEGCxCgAUlBAFt1lsaN97BYoS6r+LuSKcKEhmK/KsAA==


----------



## JT

Gidday Caught2,

Welcome to what is a bloody fine forum. You might like to post under the new members section and intro yourself there. That way you will get a much broader reader base and no doubt some of those folks will be female.

In saying that the Barlings trip would be a great starter for you. There are plenty of people on this forum who will be very happy to help you and there will be lots of people on the trip that will do the same. You will find a very broad selection of Yaks at Barlings and I am sure that everyone will be happy to give you a test on their boat to give you an idea of the options available.

All you have to do is get there 

JT


----------



## paffoh

That tomago creek looks nice, had a small gander over xmas as I travelled over the bridge on the way to Moruya but couldnt really see a decent launch point, now of anywhere else to enter there caught2?

Lovely looking stretch of water...

Oooohhhh just over 1 month till the trip!


----------



## Cuda

Bugger this, I'm going to have to move the family over to the Gold Coast or Northern NSW I think, coz you eastern staters have all the fun :x 
If I try and organise a trip, it will be me on my pat malone   
Hopefully I can get Daveyak aboard for the Abrolhos Islands trip next month, then I won't feel so lonely sob sob   
Hope that you all have a great time folks and we look forward to a comprehensive report on the big weekend


----------



## Davey G

Hi CAught2 and welcome to the forum.

At the Barlings Beach weekend there will be a selection of kayaks that I'm sure each owner would be more than happy to show you. Regarding having a paddle/pedal, I can advise that there will be a few 'spare' yaks being brought along (possibly 3 or 4) for any partners/friends/interested bystanders that want to have a test paddle or alternatively want to try their hand at yakfishing.

Hope to see you there.


----------



## RedPhoenix

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## OutbackDee

Confirmed last minute entries to this trip.

Cabin booked for me and Alexandra on Saturday night.

Will meet up with you guys if you go for a crack of dawn fish on saturday morning though.

Looking forward to meeting you all and sharing a beer or 5 

Cheers

OD


----------



## MangoX

:lol: :lol: :lol:

Wow!!! there's quite a big fleet forming... 

Caught2, I'm sure there are a couple of beds still up for grabs....
how long now? bout 4 wks to go !!!  woohoo!!!


----------



## JT

Davey G said:


> Also, anyone else is more than welcome. Numbers are growing and it promises to be a great weekend to meet some likeminded people and hopefully have a lot of fun.


Excuse me for responding a little late to this Dave. Family and I have booked into a cabin arriving fri around 7:00 I suspect.

Perhaps it would be a good idea to get a sight map, mark names against cabins/camp sites, scan and post it to give everyone an idea of whose who and where they are staying? How about I give this a go? I'll source a map and call for locations when I find one (unless anyone objects).

JT


----------



## justcrusin

Sounds like a good idea to me JT, the only problem i can foresee is people like me who ring up book but have now idea what tent site they have :? but i guess i could ring up and find out 

It's looking promising to be a good weekend 

Cheers Dave


----------



## victor-victor

Map of Barlings Beach Tourist Park http://www.barlingsbeach.com/images/sitemappark.gif

Cabin 87, Victor, Squidder & MangoX

http://www.barlingsbeach.com/facilities.html


----------



## Davey G

DG and Family in cabin 226.

by the way all cabins are now booked out but Barlings advises that there are still tent sites available..


----------



## knot-too-fast

Knot Too Fast, (John) in the camp site area...

Look for the big blue Transit Van with yellow trailer attached and a FnD on top :lol:... (and a Tooheys Old in the left hand)

Should arrive mid morning on the Friday.


----------



## paffoh

Paffoh and 'The Gun' - Cabin 216

Arriving Friday night, returning Sunday afternoon.


----------



## OutbackDee

OD and Alex in Cabin 177

Caught2 check your PMs matey  Sorry i replied back so late


----------



## swan

Hi Guys,
I'm fairly new to the kayak scene however I've been fishing for many years.
Got my Hobie Mirage Outback just before Christmas and I'm keen on seeing other set-ups and techniques, etc. So this trip could be a great opportunity for that.
I'd love to tag along (I'll be camping) - a quick question:
- Will activities there be organised and communicated to other kayakers or is it on a fairly ad-hoc basis. Going by the map the facility looks quite large so I guess participants will be spread, so I was curious of the communication method.

Cheers ...


----------



## JT

Hi and welcome Swan. It would be great to see you at Barlings. Good question on the communication methods. I had wondered the same thing.

JT


----------



## RedPhoenix

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## Davey G

Hi Folks.

Just an update on this weekend and to respond to the point that Swan has raised.

As most people are arriving during the Friday and will be filtering into the park throughout the day, there will be no formal planned trips on the Friday. However for those that are in attendance there will probably be a trip on the Friday afternoon 2-6pm either off Barlings itself or alternatively on the Tomaga River which is a short paddle south of Barlings (or a 5 minute drive to launch spot). Friday will be a day for everyone to arrive, settle in and prepare for the weekend.

On the Friday evening from approx 6.30 - 7pm there will be a 'welcome' function which will be a social bbq etc within the campground. Everyone attending is encouraged to attend this function where there will be some information about the weekend given out to everyone, and also a few special gifts. Redphoenix and I are drawing up some tentative plans for 'group' fishing trips on the Saturday morning, Saturday afternoon and Sunday morning. THe 'official section of the weekend will conclude with a presentation of awards on Sunday midday before everyone makes their way home on the Sunday arvo.

Those attending the weekend are welcome to join in on these group trips (there are several options depending on weather) or allternatively make their own plans. Ideally the idea of the get together is to encourage as many as possible to join on on the arranged trips, so hopefully thats what will occur. Group trips are designed to be fun, and help those that are 'not that confident' to learn and improve on their yaks.

I'm also going to bring along a big whiteboard which will have the information drawn up on it so that anyone attending at late notice or dropping in for the day will know where everyone is.

If anyone wants the 'information' sheet before the weekend, please PM me and I'll email it to you.

Only 3 and a bit weeks to go!

Current names of those attending are below. If you are planning on attending and your name is not listed, please let me know. Alternatively if you are on the list and now will not be coming, please advise me also. Ideally I'd like to know exact numbers asap.

DaveyG, RedPhoenix, VictorVictor, Peril, Occy, Paffoh/Claire, KnotTooFAst, Gatesy, Kraley, JT, MangoX, On The Edge, Jeffo, Paul B, JustCrusin, CrocHunter, FlyRod, Funda, Squidder, PeteyH, Duckman, OutBack Dee, Caught2, Swan,

Thanks all.


----------



## RedPhoenix

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWSe1vNEAAAxXgAASQGk0QhAAP2+dICAASGqeU0eoepoaGJtTIKaGhMEMmjA1CGJyhRx+tzrEI+r/i0Ml3ddsU42o04ICC8CXiVZUE41C3m1JMLsB4AGkxa9tOlw/i7kinChIE9reaIA=


----------



## Davey G

no worries. thanks Red.


----------



## Pauly

Welcome to the forum Swan,

Cabin 219 Booked for Myself, Bec, Barnsey and Gatesy
I expect to be arriving by about 10:30am on Thursday so if anyone feels like an arvo fish just drop me a PM

Pauly..


----------



## swan

Thanx guys.
Just made the phone call and booked a camp site.
I hope to arrive around noon Friday.
Should be a top weekend.

Has anyone made the call to book the weather too 

Cheers ...


----------



## RedPhoenix

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWWerhdAAACRfgAASUQeAAgigEIo/5/+gMADVlDTVPQnpGkGyaQNAYg1TZE2kBoANAADQp5U3qZTxQ9NQyNDQaKAehjDo9uc1fQhk+9GLKUwXbSNBXPrGtg5DXOQmrSA4Zxo3JrD4adbbDKj3uGincKnmYbSSYwSpHy8lTtqG99V30TE1QhrHnh8a44zYg5CSCG4qm48NSOEDUH2px/CYuvi4aikZBQqXmZVnY9jKzu1U7igxqOI12ydzjr62yGbzgFSMqik1HbC7reHuYkXCggFtQBFEdh0YZyQBylCA/i7kinChIM9XC6A=


----------



## RedPhoenix

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWQcQyB0AAETfgAASQIVa8JEmFKA/79+gMAErZrYSpoNTSbSJ+SahskHqekep4p6g1U9kMgRB6QxAAA0EqekFPSZGhoA0PUAAIwOag4PXgj42+ESo/Mrx0Ya5tM8ZaPqV/2/ptzRy6ozXBzniiloh8ImjIItIV+2RE75Ri8liUjjUkOtwwvL34xmEwQREpShTJI4ItQzkkXW1zh7VkWKi54UMDupukSWDu0EQGv3OLC2NcuUPn+XvssKuU7MtDWdECgCeHSOqZwTyaS3fKg1kN2ztQVGshifuNc7cJeHw2HQaQ0HjIAwbQwNZ1ymAEDkaSSF1lqmrEa5zzhLjpVgdhxbOtM753CppdHg6wGUyWLL/azzVHTrg5GFVDGZXEB20RFYEIkSg8Ob7JOY3IJ/xdyRThQkAcQyB0A==


----------



## RedPhoenix

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWdRVorsAADxfgAASUKeACoBwVKo///+gMAELazDU9IE0NCaNDEAA9TJoNTTIBGppkxADQND1ANNEUNGmnqepk00wgGRkaEKm2vYpYwkj50QjkyX1Xt8lyGrKbvor1Bb21lqjREROj2Vx7LLPRMOcjYzjMOD5OXu4yLeylsH4BdILqFhZtdOqVAkivrXoueKRLxV/xngN3zawo65VSQEWFkzE+6jLBtSAszxvl2vRYfE0w+JSXcnWUFvieNofBgeCIKoonBWiKxAm4AZEZNCDtJidrCJBgjg1PODzNqUovLWXpNMsCgQgxGFchAwwRVk0xNiWoLw8Y43LB3trqy91nYJ9YwoWJrkHQWSghrUgMgaakiEvJxhylkVXXMNrVOGZiRoGRB0wqsrijugxU9qMJ/i7kinChIairRXY


----------



## Croc_Hunter

Hi Guys,

I plan to arrive Friday around midday.

Looking forward to the trip. Never gone on a trip yet with AKFF, just done a bit of Kayak fishing myself around Narrabeen Lakes/ Pittwater.

Sounds like it's well organised and really keen to learn a bit about offshore kayak fishing.

I've mastered the surf launch, but catching waves back I get hammered!

See you all there!


----------



## Davey G

G'day Croc Hunter. Looking forward to seeing you (and others I haven't met) there!

I know it seems a bit daunting, meeting a bunch of guys and girls from an internet forum :shock: for the first time.... The first time I joined an organised trip with other AKFF members I was half expecting a bunch of deranged, sociopathic lunatics with bad body odour :? :roll:

Happily, they turned out to be quite normal people who have a love for yakking and fishing and enjoy the outdoors, so it didn't take long to find a lot of common ground. 8)

Of course those lunatics with bad personal hygeine are still amongst us. :wink: We do try to avoid them, but they keep turning up and I'm sure a few will surface at Barlings!!! :wink:

Regarding your beach re-entries, don't worry I'm sure there will be a crowd watching from the beach and ready to help if you get into trouble. I don't know whether laughing, cheering and taking photos is actually 'helping' but at least it will give us all a laugh!

Looking forward to it, only 2 and a half weeks to go!


----------



## Peril

Angela and I are in Cabin 217. Anticipate arriving early afternoon and up for a river or bay fish to get the ball rolling. Davey, will SMS my ETA when we leave Sydney


----------



## RedPhoenix

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWVinkqEAADjfgAAScKeAEgygUIo/7/+gMAEmaURU/Ep6ZoFB6jEZD0geiaEU8Em0Jp6kyAAAADU8oyRqYmap6mT1HqHqAM0CAckMB1G0linWg1yGXalFVza05vSOBJZo1K5lAQSAMMLAi749it0iqYoqJK1J4Qc5O+R2snoFJrHevZCX1JHYw9R7Lb3d+bQiDRJEa8ukYYnWYQ0zkB5fjQoRq5Ku1VAwLCivYN07XMiT1O/G8TEoj5kN7SRX/SOV5zgl2CO7BYxhmAcgCRTMu5hkiv4xjACdOEDgxBsxpxbOAwQHiRKoxQEcgt7Mi/BERoHE7RDJ1HAT4Msg9GFZ1uFldEZ5xt+JJK/bqqYkioScYKQ/fTrqauM3QpUCgCd6DoUIlbKKnYd2CsNbSpESidSwiR2ERe9NHwBdiQGuxQ5yh3F3JFOFCQWKeSoQ


----------



## knot-too-fast

Not that I,m ttttoooooooo wwworrrieddd :wink: about a Barlings launch Red, but the photos i have seen of the waves on that beach don't look too overpowering. Is this correct? Hate to put a scratch on the FnD by plonking it nose first into the sand..... :shock: :lol:


----------



## RedPhoenix

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## justcrusin

Lets just hope that Peril and Occy leave the mona vale sand monster at home. But it will have a lot of yaks to feed on if it does follow them :shock:  :lol: :lol:

I know i'm an idoit :lol:

Cheers Dave


----------



## knot-too-fast

> Scratch the FnD? Is that even possible? I think you'd have more chance of damaging an abrams tank!


 :lol: :lol: :lol: I don't have a come back there Red.

Guerilla Bay...Looks the goods as far as swell/waves go.
Is that the next beach North or South of Barlings?


----------



## RedPhoenix

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## knot-too-fast

> BTW: John, I was hoping to make it down thursday night, with a view to catching up with you somewhere down your way on friday morning, before you hit the market circuit for the weekend - unfortunately, I forgot that our 4yo is now a school kid, so our thurs night getaways are a bit curtailed.
> 
> Red.


[/quote]

No worries Red, I understand.. Have 3 school age kids myself.
Anytime you are down this way on a weekday it would be great to hit the water together


----------



## DiveYak

Well I am locked in now. Managed to get a cabin.....saves on the camping gear. Ever notice that the camping gear seems to grow 10% bigger than what u can fit in the car!
Will be an eye opener for me. Looking fwd to learning from u guys.


----------



## swan

@ Davey G
Got the itinerary. Well presented, very professional - Thank You.
Now I'm REALLY looking forward to it.


----------



## paffoh

Im sure the digital cameras of members will be in a snap happy mood but unfortunately I dont own a video camera, being a music producer ( Of sorts mind you lol ) I would be quite happy to supply crappy dance music jingles or backing songs to be placed on and in the edited final cut / draft of a DVD production ( No matter how dodgy it turns out ).

Just bought an additional fishfinder, both yaks will be equipped and ready to rock!


----------



## garrick

MANNN!!!!!! you guys made it sound so good that I actually convinced "the boss" that I had to be there as well. I know I said some weeks back I could not make it but now it looks like I might just be able to join you guys for a day trip. So far I am planning on meeting up some time Friday late arvo after dropping off the boss, kids, and inlaws in Dalmany.

Will probably just sleep in my car that night and join you guys the Saturday morning for the day out. I hope the plan for Saturday is still an off shore outing (depending on the weather of course). Never done the of shore thing before so Red phoenix, I think you and Davey are going to be a bit crowded. And not just by me. Hope you dont mind.

With me trying to organise joining in as well, I know some one has all the info and a PM was to be send to this yakker. Would ou guys mind letting me know where I can get all the relevent detail. Man I hoope I can swing this thing in my favour.


----------



## victor-victor

Garrick, email sent with the weekend's itinerary.

Victor


----------



## RedPhoenix

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## Davey G

thanks for sending it on victor.

I'm still trying to send the email out to everyone and nearly have everyone covered (still waiting on a few of you to pm me your email addresses!).

I'm hoping to get a fairly good idea asap as to how many people will be coming along to this trip, so if you're planning on attending and haven't spoken up yet, please do so asap (otherwise you'll miss out on some special goodies!)

Also, I just want to reinforce again to everyone that the planned itinerary for the weekend is to cover a few different angling options. Of course everyone is still able to 'do their own thing' and I'm sure that will be the case. So don't feel as though you HAVE to come along on any or all of the planned trips' (although you are very welcome to do so) - these are merely a suggestion. The weather and conditions will play a big part in deciding where best to go and we can only work that out once we get there. If there's schools of kingfish busting up straight out off Barlings, I know where I'll be all weekend!

A week and a half to go!


----------



## garrick

Thank you Victor Victor for forwarding my iteneriry to me. I honestly cant wait. IT LOOKS GREEEAAATTT!!!! Just confirmed that I can book my wife , kids and inlaws in on Friday arvo in Dalmany and that it can be before 3 o' clock. That leaves me enough time to drive back to the bay and meet up with you guys before 18.00.

Thanks also for those safety tips guys. Just heard on the news that another yakker is lost in the open ocean. That buddy system is really important. R there any hand signals (similar to scuba diving maybe) incase the radios/mobile phone play up.


----------



## garrick

Hi Red Phoenix. I've sent you a PM. Can you please confirm that you have received it.


----------



## RedPhoenix

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## Peril

Gatesy said:


> I have been thinking of cancelling my trip
> 
> I don't want to but Peril's insistance on wearing budgy smugglers has made me reconsider my availability for the weekend.
> 
> Perhaps i can still come but i need promise from Peril he won't be pulling any of Matt Shervington's 'Hello ladies' style tricks on us when we are least expecting


Gatesy, we know you're going to throw up and it'll have nothing to do with my state of dress 

And its either the sluggos or the thong, depending on my mood


----------



## knot-too-fast

Gee, i just read on another thread where a yaker takes his Mirage Drive into the shower with him and now it's Peril's special costume.
Is this a Kayakers convention at Barlings or or one of those other types of conventions. :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## paffoh

Almost forgot,

Just forwarded the details of the trip, website and trip overview to the owners of Adventure Marine in Batemans Bay ( A south coast Hobie dealer ), when I spoke with Rob in January he expressed interest in turning up for a fish and to check out peoples kayaks.

Hoping to get an email back from them soon, will let you guys know as im sure we would only be able to turn up for a day trip, very nice guys and a pleasure to buy a kayak off not to mention he should be pedaling the 2007 Revolution as he said he was going to keep the one in his store for himself.

Let you guys know if they return the email,


----------



## jdbb

We've been holding off re our attendance at Barlings - just live a few miles from it but might not have any transport for the yaks. Would appreciate itinerary and will try to join in when and if we can.


----------



## Peril

Here are a couple of screenshots from the Dept of Lands Spatial Exchange site.

Red, with an outgoing tide, how practical would it be to land at Tomakin Beach, drag or cart the yak over the dunes to the river, then drift out with the tide, land at the beach, ...?

Gotta be some pinkies around those reefs


----------



## RedPhoenix

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## garrick

I went to my club meeting last night and according to one of the members that just happen to work at tackle world every now and then, a lot of you Canberra guys have already been to them. Sounds like I might have a problem getting some of those lures you guys were talking about as they are almost all sold out. LOL

Going there now to see what i can scrape together.


----------



## RedPhoenix

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWcJv87oAAD1fgAASQYWy0rEgFIA/79/gMAEZIEGpommmo0GTRmkDQGAxpoNADJoDI00MTRg1PRGhNCj2pijyEZDT1DNQgBqG54GqqO31sLT2Pvv+7LSKDoYJ+SVvukXShObypRTR7Gydh8WU0rTaVFrZBILbcba99OPLmSnMYBFWdPvptPS4rymzDEqwH1CocMec63ucysGUJDqyCrahy7QZkj2nFoT85JY0lEiy0D1JfIzoSrC5/GUBNOWyLdxxrbOmQyLDuQgnWqlwNUXlf3fxBaOqtuFHGFRigwq7eOUjz4PeI+EmIoCYsQ10HBiFEJX4z100frR2RRnQAvnNrXepZbnLDg/CeJi4s6OG6Ctua0YTksbrCkBnJXgs53lSxVlkeBtdDr10xa9WcidM8P8XckU4UJDCb/O6


----------



## garrick

Tuross being open is a good thing. I am sure the jewies are going to make a break for the open ocean. That said i also think that they will be hanging around the opening for bait that get washed out. Glad I caught my jewie last month.

Not knowing the area at all, how far out were those kingies mate.


----------



## RedPhoenix

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWX9ySscAACjfgAASUAfeAgQhEgo/7/6AMADVYImhA0ADTJmoAaBBMmUR6n6kaaB6jI09RtTQSphU9T0jaaRkNAAD1BAKhgY5znUKmUJyyij0bVlXOJl+b7pi+6zYQmZ3JoSZltCKuRXDiLRWQjK1GZwcCSG2PsQYILgcyGnMyAmtMO58x8RQLEhIS+Ke2nZvVWd3G/WEryALSBbkOmS4LW6RYdyMu45REetDIcLbp4z0UxyraNEiLiszzXC9xSSa71g9EZFezKLTUZlYkrGbgkAZofjBYOIn8XckU4UJB/ckrHA=


----------



## Bart70

paffoh said:


> ,
> 
> Just forwarded the details of the trip, website and trip overview to the owners of Adventure Marine in Batemans Bay ( A south coast Hobie dealer ), when I spoke with Rob in January he expressed interest in turning up for a fish and to check out peoples kayaks.
> 
> Hoping to get an email back from them soon, will let you guys know as im sure we would only be able to turn up for a day trip, very nice guys and a pleasure to buy a kayak off not to mention he should be pedaling the 2007 Revolution as he said he was going to keep the one in his store for himself.
> 
> Let you guys know if they return the email,


Hi Guys,

As Paff said good people to deal with. I recently bought my Hobie Kona from them. Service was great and prices for gear etc have been pretty competitive. When I was there last weekend Rob & Renee mentioned that the AKFF guys were coming down. Rob will have a ball if he comes along!


----------



## knot-too-fast

"BUMP"
Are we all getting excited about this trip or what!   
Looks like i will have to leave by 7pm on the Saturday night because of my work  
So will try and get to Barlings a bit earlier now on Thursday afternoon to make up for lost time.


----------



## mal.com

Knot too fast, if you would like company on Fri morning for a fish, I could join you. OH yes, I'm the guy you were talking to at Pambula on wed at the oyster sheds.

cheers

mal


----------



## RedPhoenix

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWfa6dpsAABjfgAASYKcCEAWSUAA/7/+wIACFEUwRgKPSemo8QnqPFD1BqnkTJiAAAAACADFIFUVoq0nmnMf7lXc4TWKmcIZ1ExPyLvBXbEydtwQuB29k5RfOF6dhhHEZJZbot/C0Hvg7ZCT9lkIqtDOO/VvoniOZLITPOtaAohjIDAWRBZ+E1KmIWh8NZU5JOGHYew2gDaNWu4KD+LuSKcKEh7XTtNg=


----------



## jdbb

For those that haven't been to Barlings before, I took a couple of photos of the beach just in front of the park today. It's a nice spot - you should enjoy it.


----------



## MangoX

great pics !!!

it looks beautiful .....

how was the fishing today ????

Davey G / Red: how many confirmed so far ??? did we make the 25 mark ?

c u guys there

Cheers

Steve


----------



## RedPhoenix

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWblC7SsAADRfgAASUOWaEoSiGEo/7/+gMADmrCJinqNNR6E8kNPUxGjTBNMg1TJk00MjSYAAJiaYBqeiEmh6CMmIaaAPUPUAgFUhhs+3DGbTDXd6Gu8ipGMQgw/UaQ/Y6EMaOsFZM1ynip4SkvM+dCwSK7G87adGjYxGZkq8PiGyAEq4bvYkHZ2Uz3BJC2+uLcCoiKZ2NikuSM5wDSFE8jl+VesXKtYI12oO4+MJKEmhQoGBu55lllyUpo7SoFT5ohnDoRmbQhoaNZ+0NUAzIH01kEoqyWq01PGcQ0C9lhSx8OylMY6syDhlTZY321uJWksJY0hLQBCEBXfAb5SEBAfOCImOb0XckU4UJC5Qu0rA


----------



## knot-too-fast

> mal.com said:
> 
> 
> 
> Knot too fast, if you would like company on Fri morning for a fish, I could join you. OH yes, I'm the guy you were talking to at Pambula on wed at the oyster sheds.
> 
> cheers
> 
> mal
Click to expand...

Check your pm's Mal


----------



## Flump

Hi All,

I'll be making the trip down to Barlings, just need to book a spot at the camp site (if there are any left  ) Looks like there will be a massive number of us down there   .

C ya all soon......Nick


----------



## Clarkos

Sounds like a great weekend guys.

I won't be able to make it as we're heading up to Byron for a wedding.

Good luck to all, and I look forward to reading the reports when I get back.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Davey G

OK guys and Girls., heres the list to date.

We have around 30 however in this there are a couple of "maybes'' If those people can give me a firm yes/no asap it would be appreciated..

Defenites...

Davey G
Red Phoenix
Victor Victor
Peril
Occy
Paffoh / Claire
Knot Too Fast
Gatesy
Kraley
JT
MangoX
On The Edge / Bec
Jeffo
Paul B
Just Cruisin
Croc Hunter
Fly Rod
Funda
Mackrel
Squidder
OutBack Dee
Caught2
Swan
Barnsey
Yak n Dive
Garrick
Bart70
Mal.Com
Flump

Maybe's

Petey H
Duckman
jdbb

Also as Red mentioned, we are ordering a delivery of Pizzas for the Friday night get together - if you want to be included on this order please pm myself or Redphoenix today. Cost $10 per adult/ $5 per child.

Only a few days to go!


----------



## luderick

Count me in, after my maiden voyage on the weekend, hey the possibilities are endless, I'm not sure of the finer details as to when I'll get there but I'm about 95% in.

peter


----------



## jdbb

We will be there.

Don't forget to include the missus - mrs jdbb

You will recognise her by the thumb - she's not normally into piercings but has made an exception on this occassion to indicate her love for fishing.


----------



## justcrusin

Ouch


----------



## DiveYak

luderick,

Good to see you could alter your weekend plans and head down. By the way did you manage to find some handles for your 05 Outback?


----------



## Bart70

I will certainly be there - will be hitting Batemans Bay mid morning at the latest - will go to my van and unpack then head to Barlings (will be staying in my van at Batemans Bay) - looking forward to the Tomaga River trip.

I did mention this to Davey G previously and might be worth keeping in mind - not sure about the Barlings Park but the one I am in does not let in people other than 'residents'....I am hoping this is not the case at Barlings and that myself and family can join in the Fri/Sat night activities.

Even bought the yak home from the coast last weekend so I can finish 'pimping' her for the weekend!....My wife is even talking of us buying mirage drive Hobie to add to the fleet in the enar future!!..woohoo!

Looking forward to a great weekend.....


----------



## garrick

We are still a few days of and I am already running out of time. CANT WAIT TO GET THERE.

OCKEY- Red Phoenix mentioned Sunday morning that you might still have a bed/bunk available. Can you please confirm or any one else for that matter. I will only be needing it for the Friday night.

RED PHOENIX- the video of my cod sunday morning came out ok. I would however like to know if you can send those photos that you took to me please.


----------



## Guest

garrick said:


> We are still a few days of and I am already running out of time. CANT WAIT TO GET THERE.
> 
> OCKEY- Red Phoenix mentioned Sunday morning that you might still have a bed/bunk available. Can you please confirm or any one else for that matter. I will only be needing it for the Friday night.
> 
> RED PHOENIX- the video of my cod sunday morning came out ok. I would however like to know if you can send those photos that you took to me please.


Please send me a copy of that video mate, see you friday arvo 8)


----------



## RedPhoenix

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWRY+mBAAAB3fgAASUCOAEiIgEAov7/+gIACCIp+pqaanmlPKeptDU9TRhPSDVP0iNA0aaAGgABFFZkzEDDLnos+tuRfVVpJdw2ylHu9SVR2FKSOLU1WYmBMjp9LM9dnUcW44rRoWtWg5qJvPQk4vvh1GMH4oRW8eGqgyTphMPjlWFwWxdjY+cCYjmApLyE3kPZXMsWg19a6l1TyDKC0qCvDEEAy+CTrQkvjYFD8XckU4UJAWPpgQ


----------



## garrick

No problem mate. Will have to work out first HOW to send the video.


----------



## paffoh

Ok now I am getting very, very keen!

Estimated time of arrival : 7:30 pm ( Leaving Canberra Friday after work ).

Jason : Still available mate and want to do a convoy? ( Yak will be ready to go ), send us a PM.

Pm sent regarding Pizza to Red Pheonix on myself, Claires & Jasons behalf ( Pretty sure Allan arriving Friday morning ), let me know how the scheduled delivery times go and what flavours will be bought ( I hate cold pizza and anchovies ).

4 big sleeps, wooohoooooo!


----------



## luderick

Yak'n'Dive,

to good to miss, i will be handleless but hey, see you probably friday night, I've got a lot to get together in the mean time, I haven't taken the camper trailer out for a couple of years (you could probably put two and two together)

peter


----------



## DiveYak

Has anyone got a clear picture of the weather? Just looked at seabreeze and looks like rain is forecast!! Any locals on the forum have the heads up on this.


----------



## garrick

KRALEY- I am sorry mate but you are asking things that I dont understand. I think technology has caught up with me. All I can say is that the video is still on my new digital camera. Hope it makes sence.


----------



## Davey G

Yak'n'Dive said:


> Has anyone got a clear picture of the weather? Just looked at seabreeze and looks like rain is forecast!! Any locals on the forum have the heads up on this.


Dont worry Mark, Red's taking care of this - he's organising some good weather for us!!!


----------



## RedPhoenix

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## RedPhoenix

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWSp1v54AABzfgAAScKeAGgSDEAov7/+gIACKhqp+KelPRoE9IxqD0QNqbUGqYNTTQAGgANACA58UH0nQmLrO+y3lT8U0iyMleMoNZn6xeqx9qKChmcBscBFLRtmrMMsQK3GHHsI+cEhSlwdhJwt5uCyLpepSCHIndan9NVfMH4/ZOKxm9CFyv3DDqbdgjRSYmFNAMCZ+LuSKcKEgVOt/PA==


----------



## DiveYak

At least now we have someone to blame if it blows out!!!


----------



## Davey G

redphoenix said:


> Davey G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dont worry Mark, Red's taking care of this - he's organising some good weather for us!!!
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: No pressure there Dave..
> 
> Red.
Click to expand...

yeah mate nooo pressure at all... :roll: :wink:


----------



## Davey G

yes I am experiencing the same problems (actually I'm putting off thinking about it till Thursday night) but I'll see you and raise you 2 small children plus a wife,,,

to your list add

bikes 
scooter 
surfboard (me)
boogie boards (kids), 
buckets and spades,
beach umbrella/tent,
pram,
portacot,
highchair,
14 bags of childrens clothing
nappies,
more nappies,
more clothing,
14 million colouring in books and crayons,
earplugs (me and wife)
27 bottles of wine (wife)
47 magazines (wife)

oh, and yes, I am bringing a trailer... :roll:


----------



## RedPhoenix

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWXvNveMAADFfgAASQIUAEAyqEAA//9+gMAELabET0qfpHomRNHiJptRtJoRPQRT2hqmmmgGgANBJ6KfqTaniamQaA0AmNYbLvVE4G++pwFZ/uFR3t1uq62N6qCccexG+OCI1ckYC9EDpeuQWx0czxg3XD3Z8RYRO8b24SIwDJzz8nN5csuiy2lD7i0IxvshfFQtCVBKYMGkR+O9TtSLQL8uebbUU27Y5t6vzlUEmMgJwe0gtyOAIpglMLYr67z1OQc3FJiemMGSpoypW52UigPQYCD4IMGwzKzvIqTQWOtFowZuZhzLjkJmECPS8d6oKTdBUbHQOiGpKrYzpRStCk1QeiSkQnEVLOZt+0gmQJ/mSu/i7kinChIPebe8Y


----------



## Peril

caught2 said:


> nup,
> I'm a girl so I'm travelling light


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DiveYak

Yep....been there, done that. K and a half out but still...... its no fun.


----------



## Peril

Gatesy said:


> don't tell me i am the only one with this problem, i am fairly sure Peril will experience something similar
> 
> anyone else???????????


Nah, all I need is the fishing gear (but less than you), linen, food and a pair of sluggos. Now my wife on the other hand - did I say we have a people mover?


----------



## Davey G

I'l be bringing a couple of UHF radios with me...anyone else planning on bringing one? Could be good for communication on the water.

If so, does anyone know the best channel to use (I'm a novice at this stuff)


----------



## victor-victor

Who's started packing?

Me, I usually do it at the last minute but in my head I have been doing for days.


----------



## OutbackDee

Davey,

Good idea mate, will probably bring a couple myself - might pop down to anaconda to get some waterproof cases for them.


----------



## garrick

Not like me but I have not done any thing yet. I had better start planning/packing after dropping the kids off at school.

I HAVE NOT HEARD ANY THING REGARDING AVAILABILITY OF AN EXTRA BED FOR FRIDAY NIGHT. IS THERE STILL A POSIBILITY SOMEWHERE.


----------



## victor-victor

Garrick,

There should be room in someones cabin.

I was told there where one bed and three bunks in the standard cabin which I booked. So far there are three of us (Squidder / Jason & MangoX / Steve) so there should be a bed free (Cabin 87).

I don't know how much room there is but we should be able to squeeze another so you are welcome to share.

Victor


----------



## garrick

victor-victor

thanks for coming back and offering a spot mate. I do appreciate it. I will send you a pm quickly.


----------



## Guest

weather update:

SOUTH COAST

Warning summary

Forecast for Thursday
Isolated afternoon and evening showers and thunderstorms. Warm day. Northeast winds. Moderate north to northeast winds, freshening on coast in the afternoon.

Batemans Bay : Chance late shower/thunderstorm. Max: 28
Bega : Chance late shower/thunderstorm. Max: 30
Merimbula: Chance late shower/thunderstorm. Max: 27

Forecast for Friday
Isolated showers and thunderstorms. Warm day. Light to moderate north to northeast winds, freshening on coast in afternoon.

Batemans Bay : Chance shower/thunderstorm. Min: 18 Max: 29

Forecast for Saturday
Isolated showers and thunderstorms. Warm day. North to northeast winds.

Batemans Bay : Chance shower/thunderstorm. Min: 18 Max: 28

Forecast for Sunday
Isolated showers. Mild to warm day. Southerly winds.

Batemans Bay : Shower or two. Min: 17 Max: 25

See you all there.


----------



## victor-victor

Garrick - you got PM :lol:

Victor


----------



## Guest

Andre,

I have just confirmed with a freind that I can have his on site van for the weekend, you're welcome to a bed in there if you want.

Its a biggish van with plenty of beds(4) and space with all the mod cons.

Give me a ring if you're interested.


----------



## JT

Sorry if this has already been asked :roll: does anyone know if there is a decent tackle store around Barlings? I am way down on the plastics and need to get some.

Thanks in advance.

JT


----------



## Davey G

i think theres one on the way out of batemans bay on the coast road, opposite surf/denhams beach. daves tackle shack. not sure what their hours are or what they stock, but that's the closest one.

otherwise, just bludge some plastics off gatesy....he's got a carful. :wink: :roll:


----------



## Squidder

I went to Dave's tackle shop on the way to Lake Conjola, and I LOVE THAT SHOP! Amazing range for such a tiny joint, good prices (SX-40s and 48s were 19.95 at Daves, they are $23 at tackleworld in Canberra), and a HUGE range of HBs, SPs and jigheads, again most of which are not stocked by tackleworld. We also picked up 2 big prawn nets for the princely sum of $15 each (smaller prawn nets are $22 at tackleworld).

Highly recommended


----------



## DiveYak

Jason,

So where is Daves place? On the way from SYD, CBR or MEL?


----------



## RedPhoenix

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## Squidder

Apologies, I've just done some investigation and I believe it was HARRY'S Bait and Tackle that we went to in Bateman's Bay:

BATEMAN'S BAY - 2536
Harry's Bait & Tackle
17 Clyde Street
PH: (02) 447 23623

Immediately after crossing the bridge over the Clyde (on the Princes Hwy), turn left onto Clyde St (basically follow the water), Harry's is on the right.


----------



## DiveYak

Thanks for that address, will check it out on the way down.


----------



## Bart70

Davey G said:


> I'l be bringing a couple of UHF radios with me...anyone else planning on bringing one? Could be good for communication on the water.
> 
> If so, does anyone know the best channel to use (I'm a novice at this stuff)


Davey,

I will have my UHF with me - not sure what type you got but basically any channel except 5 (emergency channel) and as a courtesy is always good to stay clear of the 'repeater' channels (1-9 & 31-39)in case there are any reepeaters in the area - the rest are 'open slather'.

Will be leaving here first thing in the morning....got a couple of things to do when I get there but planning to be there for the 2pm Tomaga trip.

Cheers,


----------



## paffoh

Guys,

Rob from Adventure Marine ( Batemans Bay Hobie dealer ) phoned me today and can only make a friday trip to Tomaga river, he will be at the Tomaga boat ramp at 1pm with a customer/friend testing some yaks and would LOVE to meet you all, I notice the Friday arvo trip is a proposed Tomaga depature from boatramp at 2pm so why not get there a little early and go say hello to one of the best kayak reps on the South Coast of NSW.

PS - Tell him I said hello!


----------



## Bart70

paffoh said:


> Guys,
> 
> Rob from Adventure Marine ( Batemans Bay Hobie dealer ) phoned me today and can only make a friday trip to Tomaga river, he will be at the Tomaga boat ramp at 1pm with a customer/friend testing some yaks and would LOVE to meet you all, I notice the Friday arvo trip is a proposed Tomaga depature from boatramp at 2pm so why not get there a little early and go say hello to one of the best kayak reps on the South Coast of NSW.
> 
> PS - Tell him I said hello!


Thanks Paffoh,

Yes, I know Rob very well - bought my Hobie Kona from Rob & Renee - you are right great ppl to deal with.

I am going to pop into the shop when I hit the bay in the morning as I want to see what he is taking out to 'demo' - I understand he has a Revolution and would like to see if he has an Outback that he is prepared to get 'wet'.....am seriously looking at a Mirage drive Hobie and am not sure if the Outback is the one or the Revolution.

When you say the Tomaga Boat Ramp - is this the one 'behind' the beach @ Tomakin or the one on the Mossy Point side?......I would assume the Tomakin ramp?


----------



## paffoh

Im not sure mate, dont know the area too well.

If you pop into the shop im sure he could give you a better indication, alternatively give Renee or Rob a buzz on 02 4472 2612 or 0407 427 874.


----------



## RedPhoenix

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWT9aU4cAAGXfgAASQOdSED6g/SA///+wQAH87N1VAaEk8ptTagaeKHkgAGjQAamKZqMSNPUyaAAAAaAw8SDTR6gCaMJk00wmTRphKnomhTJ6JpqNNIaaB6g08oZlFIlt2A8kJLp6H8+kfJDK/1+1LPZuXoqxRL8f49ufTPA6jDf3Pxyue2VXstLVq26AgVlhraevOkjRY5qVDBsiBRg62gQGE2ktHGlyJEL5CDJksBgJeRSgHlATNCWTWGRWSKOproUC7BGt+uTnbEEz8IgFPJQJVp1mTzSDcJ0C6Swxj81DANU0KlqEkFR33kX1QWniqWCEgZeceekX5PQqYJw30isRvZDL40bzkawrdpxk3JXSrpgWZIUN/P9vvvGZQbLTJYZArlD5B5RQ03X0zzioYkClBiwpHA4SCjjmTE1vwFo0j1UpifWvGctszBYklcbZHJ8dEY1NxrSKe8zKkFLrAr5ZSw0Xg0hoW0FbuM7vaL3OkRGSL1yHFJmyQ6lsGNzMJBaopGhEGBWONKGBraRXB04Z8NwmrxzqDJ1zY3NOFWSyUJdZKM6bPcO02XDulNbkQOad2aIRM8BFJJysoMzhOjA0EIsmLu2L6++5S2sTqXMKsbrOnU8Wcs8XpdxX9dhR4czExgBbBrzKjyVioqm/r2jxUefE7eBPhjkcZy757jegZE1M20077apq0RrYb/i7kinChIH60pw4


----------



## bazzoo

I want to wish all the guys and girls going to barlings a very happy trip , lots of fish heaps of laughs and i am looking forward to at least 100 photos , so guys , DONT FORGET THE CAMERA cause all of us unable to go are looking forward to the reports and photos , have a great weekend guys


----------



## Guest

Bazz,

I'm taking my laptop and camera so keep an eye out for live updates, and akff bloopers :lol:

I'm leaving at 6.30 am tomorrow and coming home monday night, not sure I can sleep tonight with images of kings, snapper and dirty water jews at turross entrance.

WOOOOHOOOOOO!


----------



## paffoh

Guys,

No laughing at my bung cat eye or so help you god!


----------



## Guest

paffoh said:


> Guys,
> 
> No laughing at my bung cat eye or so help you god!


OK pusseye we wont lol :roll: as if :lol:


----------

